# caught in the act!



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

I bought some new sheets from Ikea a couple weeks ago for the guest bed. I got them on sale and thought they were a great deal! After a few days on the bed, I noticed that the duvet cover seemed to have a discolour on them. I figured the reason why they were on sale was because they had these random dark marks. I washed them a couple times and each time it looked like the smudges were coming out but in a day these mysterious discolour spots would appear. 
 …. 
 Today I was getting ready for school and I hear this rustling noise from the other room. Guess what I found…. 

trouble! - YouTube

 AHA! Now I know where Im getting those dark marks from. 
trouble :heartbeat


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

lol, and she's so innocent about it too


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

So cute! "No mommy, it wasn't me...I want to talk to my lawyer"


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

oh ya, she has mastered the innocent thing "deny, deny, deny!"


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

The video made my day. Thanks!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Ha ha ha ha! Too funny


----------



## Manna777 (Jun 20, 2012)

Ahh bless Chloe is such a cutie - excellent caught in the act


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

You should put her on dogshaming!!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

She looks so happy about it, hilarious!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

She is adorable! That is why my doors are pulled shut!!! I only have to worry when my son's dog Max is here. He knows how to open them!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

LOL! Too cute! She loves *her* new duvet cover mom! Ha ha!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Got to break them in for the guest Mom! Too funny thanks!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Ha! very funny. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

That made me smile, so funny!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Too funny! She is adorable!


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## CleosMom (Sep 3, 2012)

Loved this. She's all giving you the cute eye.


----------

